# Spectacular DIW



## manbuckwal (Nov 12, 2014)

My first Vertex Supreme wrapped in a piece of spectacular DIW from @barry richardson . I like the magnetic caps on these . Thanks for looking !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 14


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 12, 2014)

Very nice, Tom. Great job aligning the the grain. Folks take that for granted but it can really tricky.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ButchC (Nov 12, 2014)

Man, I love the "X" looking figure on the lower barrel in the middle picture. That's way cool Tom.


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 12, 2014)

Tom Smart said:


> Very nice, Tom. Great job aligning the the grain. Folks take that for granted but it can really tricky.



Thanks!Not with this kit bcuz the cap is magnetic, just rotate it till the grain lines up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Nov 12, 2014)

Great looking set of pens! Awesome looking DIW!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 12, 2014)

Karl_99 said:


> Great looking set of pens! Awesome looking DIW!



Thanks ! but its actually just one pen


----------



## Karl_99 (Nov 12, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Thanks ! but its actually just one pen


Incredible figure... I thought it was at least 2 different pens.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 12, 2014)

Gorgeous!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 12, 2014)

Beautiful Pen and fantastic chunk of wood!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 12, 2014)

Well played sir!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 12, 2014)

Another grand slam Tom - we need an "Off The Charts!" icon.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 12, 2014)

Tom, that is spectacular wood and amazing work! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 12, 2014)

I keep coming back to look at this. Nice work, Tom! Awesome piece of DIW!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 12, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Another grand slam Tom - we need an "Off The Charts!" icon.


For a guy behind the curtain with access to all the switches, buttons, and levers, you sure do have a lot of great ideas for icons that never seem to materialize. I mean, even a monkey could have brought at least one to reality.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 13, 2014)

Super good job Tom. Great blank.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Nov 13, 2014)

Great grain and coloring in those.
Nicely done.

Les


----------

